

Why Google Yanked YouTube Access From Microsoft’s Windows Phone App - samspenc
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/15/why-google-yanked-youtube-access-from-microsofts-windows-phone-app/

======
mmariani
Same happened to iOS which once had a nice youtube app written by Apple in
ObjC. Now we have a crappy youtube app written in ObjC by Google.

I guess these moves make sense to Google from a business perspective. However,
they hurt users and ultimately it will hurt the company image. Don't be evil
was nothing more than a marketing hack.

~~~
briandear
Don't be evil. To borrow a Clintonism, "It depends what the definition of
'evil' is"

------
jarjoura
I think it ultimately came down to this...

"It was also not pleased that Microsoft had built its own system to interface
with Google’s ads so that they could be delivered to the application. It might
break, and so forth."

It's still douchey of Google to outright block Microsoft, since the original
Apple made version of YouTube only shows videos that do not want advertising
(granted a smaller and smaller # of videos).

------
briandear
Ok 'closed ecosystem' iOS haters. Where's your google outrage? When it comes
down to it, every major tech company has some variation of a walled garden.
Just Google is a little less obvious about it.

------
bowlofpetunias
Let's just get this straight once and for all: Google is an _advertising_
company.

Anything that even remotely threatens that, and the mask of the nice open and
ethical tech company comes off.

